# Feedback on NFTS Directing and Producing Television Entertainment MA course?



## Pujit (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi! My name is Pujit. I'm from India. Currently I'm wanting to seek admission in a prestigious film college around the world. I had previously applied for Directing Fiction MA at The NFTS. Sadly, they turned my application down but offered me an opening at their Directing and Producing Television Entertainment MA programme. However, the college says the course is more or less similar to Directing Fiction MA. Unfortunately, I'm unable to find much information about their Directing and Producing Television Entertainment programme. I would be really grateful if any one of you took out the time to shed some light on this. Thank you so much.

ps - Please keep in mind I purely and solemnly desire to be a Feature Film Director. How helpful will this course be for me if at all? and if not, please suggest best programmes in English for feature film direction which you may know off.
I'm only considering this for now keeping in mind how big of an institution The NFTS is.


----------



## Chris W (May 16, 2022)

We did interview NFTS admissions of that helps.














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

